# Entering School Soon and Out of Work for 4 Months. Anyone Else?



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm out of local 175 in Chattanooga, Tn and I've been a helper for 2 years. Got a letter in the mail about a month ago after 2 interviews and I finally got in. However, there's been no work in this area for almost 6 months and there still seems to be nothing coming up. I know this is part of the trade, my dad's been a union boilermaker for 30 years and he's no stranger to the books.

Just curious as to who else is struggling around the country or close to where I am.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems like a logical move to me, a young man takes a position in an area where there is little or no union work. Now you can be an unemployed brother, move to a better area with union representation, or take a job with an open shop. Option one seems kinda of a dead end street.

39 years in the trade and I have missed one week in that time working open shop and IBEW.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Like Brian said sometimes you have to go where the work is.


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Like Brian said sometimes you have to go where the work is.


 

Thats the truth. I was living in Murphy NC 2 yrs ago and thought the world stopped turning.Right now it slower than watching water boil.


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

acmax said:


> Thats the truth. I was living in Murphy NC 2 yrs ago and thought the world stopped turning.Right now it slower than watching water boil.


Water doesn't actually take that long to boil.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

App.Electrician said:


> Water doesn't actually take that long to boil.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Imagine trying to boil salt water, with a candle.


----------

